# Rhapsody on Virtual PC



## StarScream (Feb 15, 2002)

Hello , 

I have downloaded Rhapsody for intel and i want to install it on virtual pc 5
is this possible ?  If its Posible can someone tell me how to istall it please..

iam verry exited to see how Rhapsody works... 

Thanx alot....


----------



## hugheba (Feb 15, 2002)

Apple says you need a VESA 2.0 compliant graphics card.

Many OS emulators are not VESA 2.0 compliant. Check with your documentation and see if VPC5 is.

I ordered the upgrade to VPC5 and didn't get the documentation.

Let us know what you find out.

----

Even if VPC5 is VESA 2.0 compliant it still may not work...


----------



## RacerX (Feb 15, 2002)

First and for most, if you only have the image of the CD, you'll still need to get the images of the boot floppies which you can find here:

http://www.peanuts.org/peanuts/MacOSX/system/boot/

The installation is not too hard (specially if you have done the NEXTSTEP/OPENSTEP installation before). You'll need to select a couple drivers first, then that lets the CD installer run. Once installed, the set-up assistant is very much like the one for Mac OS X Server (and not that different from the standard Mac OS). If you run into any problems, just post a question and I'll either talk you through it or post a screen shot of how things should look.

I currently have two systems running Rhapsody (a ThinkPad and a dual Pentium system) and have it as a VPC environment. There are a number of apps that make it more like Mac OS X Server 1.0 which I'll post links to later.


----------



## adambyte (Feb 15, 2002)

Ooh! ooh! Rhapsody for PC! I want, I want, I want! 

Wait.... it's not for the general public huh? Where the heck can I find it? Is this going to be another one of those Carracho hunts?


----------



## RacerX (Feb 15, 2002)

Also if you are wanting to run it on actual hardware, Apple's supported configurations list can be found here:

http://www.devworld.apple.com/macosx/server/rhapdev/DR2_PC.html

And just so that you know this can work, here is mine up and running.


----------



## StarScream (Feb 15, 2002)

Cool Thanx RacerX ,

iam still Downloading it somewhere on Carracho 200 mb's to go


----------



## pooldiver1712 (Feb 15, 2002)

I have been looking for Rhapsody for Intel for ages but have yet to find it.  Where did you find it?!?


----------



## RacerX (Feb 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hugheba _
> *Apple says you need a VESA 2.0 compliant graphics card. *



Where did you see that? I don't seem to remember seeing that in any of the documentation that I have from Apple on Rhapsody (or from NeXT on OPENSTEP and NEXTSTEP for that matter, seeing as most of the drivers were only slightly modified for Rhapsody for Intel).


----------



## AppleWatcher (Feb 16, 2002)

Guys what is this? Mac for Intel!?

Tell me! What's Rhapsody? 

AppleWatcher


----------



## ulrik (Feb 16, 2002)

Rapsody was a project to bring the Macintosh operating system - no - a new Macintosh operating system to both Macs and PCs. IIRC, it was called the "Star Trek" project...to go where no PC has gone before, bla bla.

It could have been the future OS of Apple, but they decided to drop it/change the project to MacOS X.

It is based on the neXtstep operating system from the neXt workstations, a daughter company of Apple IIRC...or was a company in which Steve Jobs is CEO or something? I don't remember.


----------



## fryke (Feb 16, 2002)

Rhapsody can be called Mac OS X 0.9 or something like that. Steve Jobs founded NeXT when he was fired from Apple (yes I know he's back). It's a direct evolution:

- NeXT-STEP
- OpenStep
- Rhapsody
- Mac OS X Server 1.0
- Mac OS X 10.0
- Mac OS X 10.1 etc.

OpenStep was X86 (Intel) based, so it was kinda clear that Rhapsody was going to be both Intel and PowerPC based, but the Intel version was ditched because of political/financial reasons. Apple sells PowerPCs and would lose hardware market share (bla bla old discussion).

The Star Trek project was about bringing System 7 to the Intel platform and has nothing to do directly with Rhapsody, although some referred to Rhapsody as 'Star Trek - The NeXT Generation' which of course was a very good pun, too.

The last build of Rhapsody for PC Compatibles that left Apple to the developer company was 'Rhapsody DR 2 for PC Compatibles', which is of course outdated in supporting current PC hardware, which makes it a *bit* complicated to run it on new hardware. For example the installer can somehow do nothing about my RAM (which is normal SD-RAM, nothing really funny, or the message could have nothing to do with the RAM actually but something completely different), which is a pity, because I'd like to have it on my PC. So I'm running Linux with GNUstep now.


----------



## AppleWatcher (Feb 16, 2002)

Ah ok thx!

AppleWatcher


----------



## StarScream (Feb 16, 2002)

Hello ,

Iam still downloading it but i know what iam downloading it is Rhapsody DR2 
x86 ...

If iam finisht with this i give you the adress of the server .. by the way they have Copland,  Openstep, nextstep, Beos, Lisa OS.. etc  verry cool !


----------



## adambyte (Feb 16, 2002)

Hehe. Yes please! Address!

Copland?!? How can they have copland? It was practically vaporware! The only thing that actually made it out was a not so-hot version called Mac OS 8....

And lisa?!? Holy crap! Wasn't the trash called the "Wastebasket" back then? How the hell could you run that now, without an actual Lisa?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 16, 2002)

I;ve got copland, 2  builds of it.  It wasnt really vaporware.  Just very instable  lol.

So starscream, is this a caraccho server ?  I had found one such serves a year or so ago


----------



## RacerX (Feb 16, 2002)

Not that fryke's lineage is wrong, but here is a far more detailed break down of the evolution of Rhapsody:

OS Version_______OS Name__________OS Code Name
0.8___________NeXTstep  0.8	 
1.0___________NeXTstep  1.0	 
2.0___________NeXTSTEP 2.0	 
2.1___________NeXTSTEP 2.1	 
2.2___________NeXTSTEP 2.1	 
3.0___________NEXTSTEP 3.0	 
3.1___________NEXTSTEP 3.1	 
3.2___________NEXTSTEP 3.2	 
3.3___________NEXTSTEP 3.3	 
4.0________OPENSTEP for Mach 4.0	 
4.1________OPENSTEP for Mach 4.1	 
4.2________OPENSTEP for Mach 4.2	 
5.0______Rhapsody Developer Release	 
5.1_____Rhapsody Developer Release 2____Titan1U
5.2___________Rhapsody 1.0	 
5.3________Mac OS X Server 1.0 ________Hera1O9
5.4_______Mac OS X Server 1.0.1________Hera1O9
5.5_______Mac OS X Server 1.0.2_Hera1O9+Loki2G1
5.6________Mac OS X Server 1.2________Pele1Q10

With Mac OS X Developers Preview 1, Apple started a completely different version line that is not related to the line ending with Rhapsody 5.6 (aka Mac OS X Server 1.2).


----------



## Biff (Feb 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by adambyte _
> *And lisa?!? Holy crap! Wasn't the trash called the "Wastebasket" back then? How the hell could you run that now, without an actual Lisa? *



There is a partially working Lisa emulator that is part of MESS that doesn't get past the "select boot device" screen. Either than that there is no Lisa emulator yet.


----------



## pooldiver1712 (Feb 16, 2002)

Yes if you can please give me the address so I can download it.  I'd like to try it out.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 16, 2002)

Mac OS X Server 1.2 is actually Rhapsody?! 

I thought it was like OS X... with Aqua!

You people have confused me!

I want that server link when you get it done... this would be hella cool... i can finally run a "mac" on my dell!


----------



## RacerX (Feb 16, 2002)

Yeah, Apple thought the name change would help sell it. The Aqua version of Mac OS X Server is 10.0/10.1 which is based on Mac OS X. Knowing what the actual names of these operating systems are makes it easier to see how many people are using them over at SETI (because they aren't listed as Mac OS X Server, they are always listed as Rhapsody 5.x ).

If you can live without Blue Box (early version of _Classic_) and only about half as many apps as there are for the PPC version, Rhapsody for Intel is great. I have 4 GB of apps and docs on my ThinkPad that is running Rhapsody 5.1, and it goes with me everywhere. I can watch Quicktime movies (if I convert them to something Quicktime 3 can play), play games (mainly Doom and Doom II, Omni didn't make an Intel version of Quake II for Rhapsody   ), basically most of the things I need from a laptop, and I have gotten to know quite allot about Rhapsody/Mac OS X Server 1.x at the same time (like where to find fonts and how to add them).

Very fun system to get to know, and use. And I've never had it crash on me with real hardware (the desktop one has been up for some 100+ days (which makes it about 4 times I've gone that long without restarting... or having a power failure).

As for running it on your Dell, just check the link I post earlier to make sure that everything would work.


----------



## ThE OutsiDer (Feb 17, 2002)

Go Amiga...!



Anyway Starscream I will visit your carracho server tonight as I too would like to have Rhapsody.
I can up BEos for you if you want.



Guys can you list what can be done with Rhapsody and what appz are accesible for it?!


----------



## StarScream (Feb 17, 2002)

Hey Guys Iam still Downloading it..

But in six Hours iam ready then i will give you the adress... 

RacerX thanx for the information about the evolution of MacOSX 
its verry intresting..

Once ia have the image ( its 250 mb ) i will share the expirence
RacerX can i boot with the disk image 1.5 mb ? in VPC 5..

Thanx.


----------



## StarScream (Feb 17, 2002)

RacerX  when i try to load the Bootdisk and the instalation disk with the drivers in VPC he asks for a SCSI CD rom ?

But VPC is only IDE how can i install it ? Please help


----------



## StarScream (Feb 17, 2002)

Oke I solved the problem


----------



## RacerX (Feb 17, 2002)

Some of the major ones that I use or that can be used to make it a very functional workstation.

_AppleMenuOptions.app_ : This was developed after RDR2 was released and was included in Mac OS X Server 1.x. It lets you configure the Apple menu in almost any way you like (mine is very much like my Mac OS 9 Apple menu actually).

_Calculator.app_ : Doesn't come with the OS, but you can find it at either Peanuts or Peak, and use ProjectBuilder to compile it. It is not that different from the Calculator of the Mac OS.

_Create 5 and the Stone Design Suite_ : Andrew Stones collection of apps that do a ton of cool things (you can read more about them at stone.com).

_Fiend.app_ : Apple dropped the dock after RDR1, so Fiend jumped in and gave it back, works very much like the old NeXT dock, specially if you set the Workspace Manager's preferences so that minimumizing windows sends them to icon at the botton of the desktop.

_Mesa3.app_ : Nice speadsheet program (if you need a spreadsheet app)

_OmniPDF.app_ : This is a _very_ beta version that was not stable for me (it would  crash almost anytime I opened a pdf doc).

_OmniWeb.app_ : Full version of OmniWeb 3 (thanks Omni for making one for Rhapsody for Intel) that works great.

_PDFView.app_ : This is how I actually view all my pdf docs in Rhapsody, it can read anything that Acrobat Reader 3.0 can read.

_TextEdit.app_ : This is the app that most Mac user dismiss as _just_ SimpleText for Mac OS X when it is actually a feature rich word processor (that allows you to add images and spell check).

_MailViewer.app_ : Basicly the same as Mail.app from NeXT, and function like Mail in Mac OS X

_TIFFant3.app_ : Image Editor, almost in the same league as Photoshop, but takes some time to get use to (see caffine software's web site for more about itls set of features).

_WriteUp.app_ : This is as complete a word processor as any I've ever seen, same league as Word and WordPerfect.

_PasteUp.app_ : About on par with PageMaker 5.0, but still a very feature rich page layout program.

_Stickies.app_ : You guessed it.

_TinyInstaller.app_ : Rhapsody does not come with an installer app (Apple dropped the NeXt version and  wouldn't replace it until the release of Mac OS X Server 1.0), so you have to use the command line _installer.sh_ which can be a pain. This little app adds a GUI to that command.

_Chess.app_ : Same as both the Mac OS X and NeXT versions (how could they improve on perfection).

_QuickTimePlayer.app_ : Nice QuickTime 3 application, if you have the full version on some other system you can convert even the latest Star Wars trailers so you can watch them in Rhapsody.

_RhapsoDoom.app_ : If you have the full version of Doom or Doom II, you can get them up and running in Rhapsody (this is a beta version, and not totally stable, but still playable).

_Hextris.app_ : Tetris type app, fun to kill time with.

_Risk.app_ : Beta version of the game Risk.

_Solitaire.app_ : Scott Anguish's version of the greatest time killer of all time.

_Balling.app_ : Another great time killing game.

I think that covers most of the stuff that I use that I consider of mildly important. They range from freeware to semi-expensive (TIFFany is about $500, WriteUp in in the $300 range, and Create was about $200 that last time I checked). All and all, these apps make Rhapsody a very livable computing environment.

I currently have a collection of some 300+ fonts, many of which can be found at http://www.peak.org/next/fonts/ , installing them has something of a trick to it (you have to use the terminal.app if that gives you any idea what is involed)

Places to go:

http://www.peanuts.org/

http://www.peak.org/apple/rhapsody/

http://www.stepwise.com/


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 17, 2002)

hehe, RacerX are you a chessmaster ? 
I havent played chess in ages   usually its a summertime deal lol.


Admiral


----------



## Biff (Feb 17, 2002)

Can someone tell me how difficult it is to install NeXTSTEP 3.3 Intel under VPC 5?


----------



## RacerX (Feb 17, 2002)

The installations should go fine, but you are only going to be able to view the OS in default (640x480, 256 gs) mode until you apply a series of patches that Apple bundled within their Y2K patch set. After that, you should have no problems viewing up to 1024x768 at thousands of colors.

http://www.peak.org/~luomat/articles/patches/y2k/old/index.html


----------



## RacerX (Feb 17, 2002)

> _posted by the Admiral_
> *hehe, RacerX are you a chessmaster ? *



My ex-wife made me give up the chess club in college before I got rated (it was starting to interfer with my grades   )


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 17, 2002)

he he women 
well at least you can play chess with the best of em...cant u ?


----------



## RacerX (Feb 17, 2002)

Yeah. Our club had one grand master and 3 masters, so I got beaten quite often... but it was great fun!


----------



## StarScream (Feb 17, 2002)

I get a error when i install  Rhapsody see the image.

I think i have a bad disk image ?


----------



## RacerX (Feb 17, 2002)

You did use the _EIDE and ATAPI Device Controller_, right? Also, when creating the drive image, what type of OS did you say you where going to be running (strangely enough DOS or Windows 95/98 worked the best for me)? Also I made most of my images with either 3.0 or 4.0 (although Solaris 7 installed better in 5.0), though I can't image that it would make that much difference (and don't use the dynamic drive sizing, because it doesn't work with most other operating systems that don't actaully ship with VPC).

Hey, you've gotten farther than most people on their first try.


----------



## fryke (Feb 17, 2002)

I love how Rhapsody's installer starts in black and white (Windows installer in color) but already boasts 640*480 resolution (Windows is at 320*200) and completes the installation in that mode until you really start the installed OS the first time. 

Too bad it doesn't run on my PC. :/


----------



## StarScream (Feb 17, 2002)

I still get a error

this is my setup : Formatted as a windows 95 as FAT 16
memory : 32 mb
Partition : 1024 mb / partition 1  750

Still i get the         not found FDISK_MENU 01
                             not found FDISK_MENU 02
                             not found FDISK_MENU 03

ready ( then i push 1 )

going ( he is installing )  then sudenly he gives the massage kernal Panic ?






I dont know what it is Ithink ii have a bad Disk image


----------



## theCaptain (Feb 17, 2002)

Hey if someone has or finds a workable Rhapsody DR2 image I think a lot of us would really appreciate it if you would upload it somewhere.  Not trying to be annoying or anything but a lot of us have been searching hard in the past few years for it, and desire a really cool alternative to Windows.

Thank You


----------



## Biff (Feb 17, 2002)

I have a disk image of Rhapsody DR 2 for Power Macintosh. I don't know if it works or not but the image mounts fine. Personally I'd like to get my hands on Rhapsody for Intel so I could use it with VPC.


----------



## StarScream (Feb 17, 2002)




----------



## Biff (Feb 17, 2002)

That server sure isn't the fastest on the planet. I don't think I could wait 30 hours for Rhapsody!


----------



## fryke (Feb 17, 2002)

oh, i've got a blasphemic question: is Rhapsody emulated via VPC actually faster than the host OS 'Mac OS X'?


----------



## fryke (Feb 17, 2002)

btw... how would i install it in VPC without a floppy disk drive? has anyone got images i can mount in vpc? or know how i can make them from the original floppy disks on my pc box in either linux or windows xp?


----------



## StarScream (Feb 17, 2002)

RacerX has posted a Link on the first page for the images

Bythe way i managed to understand the FDISK_Menu

It means the Formats of drives ( FAT32, FAT16, Linux, NEXT, etc)
i understand it now and he installs now..

I post  some Pictures tomorrow


----------



## RacerX (Feb 17, 2002)

> _Rhapsody Installer_
> * lockmgr: locking against myself *



Okay, that is a new one to me.   

It looks like you can just mount the floppy images from the link I gave early without making actual physical floppies (I did the same thing when installing Solaris and in VPC 5). It is starting to look like the CD image is being more of a problem. Unless... in VPC5, both Solaris and Rhapsody crashed while doing something as simple as opening a browser. This never happened in VPC4 (though Solaris wasn't as fast as it seems in VPC5), it may be a bug in VPC5 (just a thought).


----------



## RacerX (Feb 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by StarScream _
> *I post  some Pictures tomorrow *



Cool, pictures!!!


----------



## StarScream (Feb 18, 2002)

its not working.

I use VPC 4 + the update VPC 5.1 but its not working. Iam going to burn the disk image of Raphsody and then i can intall it in VPC 4 maybe i have more luck.

Bytheway what kind of old PC can you install it on ? a friend of mine is intrested.

Iam now downloading NeXt (OS4.2) i hape i have more luck with it


----------



## Biff (Feb 18, 2002)

This should give you an idea of what type of PC you can install Rhapsody on

http://developer.apple.com/macosx/server/rhapdev/DR2_PC.html#baseConfig


----------



## theCaptain (Feb 18, 2002)

I just download a Rhapsody DR 2 image and I was wondering how big the image is supposed to be.  The one I have is 55.2mb.   Also RacerX, do you think you could tell me how I could go about intalling this system on my PC.  I have checked Apple's site for the configurations.   I have both a 1.8 Ghz Amd machine and 400mhz Pentium II machine, which one should I install it on, and how do I go about intalling it, both machines currently have Windows XP on the drives.  God why cant everything be as simple as a Mac.

Thank you RacerX, I really appreciate it!


----------



## fryke (Feb 18, 2002)

the real image should be something along the line of a FULL CD IMAGE!  sorry, but the 55 meg drive must be wrong, the whole system fills about a gigabyte on the installed drive.


----------



## theCaptain (Feb 18, 2002)

Actaully the image was in a .sit file.   It is now around 140 mb and the image mounts fine and everything appears to be valid.  However their is one problem.  I assumed the that DR 2 was only an X86 build of Rhapsody, however this build although labled DR 2 is for the Power Mac.


----------



## Biff (Feb 18, 2002)

Can someone explain to me how to deal with the FDISK_Menu problem that comes up. I typed in 1 and when it responded ready I typed in 1 again. Then it says "Going" for a while. After about 5 minutes I get a kernal panic.

I am sure between everyone here we can get this working.


----------



## RacerX (Feb 18, 2002)

The actual CD is 411 MB, but I have no idea what a compressed image would pair down to.

As for which system... the 400 MHz sounds great. It has to be much faster than my ThinkPad which is at 133 MHz. I can play Quicktime movies and Doom with out any problems (the only two apps where speed is actually a factor). The only problem with the Pentium II 400 is a possible problem with the keyboard settings (I'll go back through my documentation to see what the work around was), and may have only been a factor in the first generation of that processor. On my systems I went through and matched up cards with drivers I knew I had (like the display driver for the ThinkPad 760ED, which was why I have that model).

Also I'll go through and make screen shots of each set in the installation (I did this once for NEXTSTEP, but didn't for Rhapsody because I never thought that many people would be interested in it).


----------



## theCaptain (Feb 18, 2002)

You are the best RacerX, You are awsome, I really appreciate it.


----------



## StarScream (Feb 19, 2002)

Yes Thanx RacerX 

Ive got exactly the same fault i get also kernal panic after 5 min.. ???

the deal with FDISK_MENU it means the formats , DOS small 16 FATT, 32 Fatt.ect... if you get this : 

FDISK_MENU 01
FDISK_MENU 02
FDISK_MENU 03
--------------------

if you type 1 it means ready to install
if you type 3 it means reformat the harddisk with partitions....

My disk image is 600 mb, ????


----------



## ablack6596 (Feb 19, 2002)

Starscream will you please send me the adress of the Carracho server or will someone please upload it somewere or e-mail it to me at ablack6596@mac.com
Thanks


----------



## RacerX (Feb 19, 2002)

I went through and re-installed Rhapsody from my disk, and noticed that quite a few things were different from what has been described here by others using the disk image downloaded off the internet. What I found was that the image being downloaded is _Rhapsody_Dev_ and the CD I own is _RhapsodyDR2_. I don't know how the installation floppy images for RDR2 are going to work with the RDR1 CD. I did remember that for Rhapsody, OPENSTEP and NEXTSTEP you must have the CD-ROM setting set as _Alternative_ (vs the default which is _Standard_) in VPC and that you should select both the _Adaptec154x Servies SCSI Adapter_ and the _EIDE and ATAPI Device Controller_ (this was recommended by Apple for all EIDE systems even if they don't have SCSI) for all three.

I'll put together a complete set of shots of the installation from start to finish in the next day or so.


----------



## StarScream (Feb 19, 2002)

i Shall Try it again in a few days....

Bythe way !!! I have OpenStep 4.2 and the installation looks good !

Here is a picture .......... Its easyer then Rhapsody ithink ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





only its in black and white >???? Where are the drivers for the videocard ??


----------



## StarScream (Feb 19, 2002)

i Shall Try it again in a few days....

Bythe way !!! I have OpenStep 4.2 and the installation looks good !

Here is a picture .......... Its easyer then Rhapsody ithink ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




only its in black and white >???? Where are the drivers for the videocard ??


----------



## StarScream (Feb 19, 2002)

RacerX if can you upload it to me the missing disk then i will give you the adress for the carracho server
my hotline server is at adress : 213.10.110.21 login and pass is : racerx

thank you verry much


----------



## RacerX (Feb 19, 2002)

Few _small_ problems with that... (1) I didn't have an image of the RDR1 floppies or even know where to find them, (2) I don't have an image of the RDR2 CD (only the actual one), and (3) even if I could make an image, I only have a 56k connection (which is actually more like 48k on a _good_ day) so I would be up loading for days (if I could actually stay connected that long).

As for the ease of installation all three (Rhapsody, OPENSTEP and NEXTSTEP) are pretty much the same once you have everything. Here is a shot of the Rhapsody installation at about where your OPENSTEP installation is above.


----------



## RacerX (Feb 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by StarScream _
> *only its in black and white >???? Where are the drivers for the videocard ?? *



Here is my configuration for OPENSTEP 4.2 (the instal is always in B&W).


----------



## RacerX (Feb 19, 2002)

Here is an OS that actually makes me consider leaving Rhapsody and going back to it! There is tons of software out there for OPENSTEP 4.2, and most of it is completely _free_ now! A good example would be the Lighthouse productivity suite of apps (see: ftp://next-ftp.peak.org/pub/next/apps/LighthouseDesign/index.html ) which has most anything a person could want. There are drivers for modems, scanners, etc., and Omni did continue making OmniWeb all the way up to version 3.0 for it. It really is a great environment for computing! Steve Jobs was still using it until the first release of Rhapsody (Jobs had a ThinkPad, that is why they continued to include ThinkPad drivers in both Rhapsody 5.0 and 5.1, and on a side note to that, you can run Rhapsody 5.1 on a PowerBook 3400 and 2400, and maybe the first PowerBook G3 also).


----------



## StarScream (Feb 19, 2002)

Thanx RacerX for the Link 

Look here are the Screenshots of NeXt/openSteP 4.2

there are many features that are alike  of Mac OS X even the spinning ball !!


----------



## RacerX (Feb 19, 2002)

There is my ThinkPad when it was running OPENSTEP 4.2. Not your everyday NeXT OS!


----------



## StarScream (Feb 19, 2002)

Ar3e you running Bleu box in NeXtstep ?


----------



## RacerX (Feb 19, 2002)

Oh.. actually I just replace key systems icons with ones I made (Like the Mac face which I replaced the NeXT logo with) and added a shareware app called Friend which let me put things on the desktop and add a background image. the number of things you can do to OPENSTEP seems endless. That was what my desktop looked like back around the time of Mac OS X Developers Preview 3. (I couldn't install Rhapsody because you _have to_ have both the floppy and the CD in at the same time, in NEXTSTEP and OPENSTEP you could remove the floppy drive and replace it with the CD-ROM drive in the middle of the installation).


----------



## theCaptain (Feb 19, 2002)

I would love to use Openstep or NeXTStep on my pc as my search for Rhapsody DR 2 for the PC has failed.  The problem is I can not find them anywhere.  Would anyone be willing to put them on a carracho/hotline server or an FTP site, where those of us who are interested, can download them. I see it this way, the more computers we convert to a BSD based operating system, the more market share we have taken away from Microsoft and handed to Apple indirectly.

Thank You


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 19, 2002)

I've had rhapsody for awhile, but cannot get it to install. Here is what happends (all on VPC 5):

1.) I boot from the floppy image, continue, install the drivers (yes, even the ones mentioned).

2.) Started to boot, and it says it cannot find the CD, here is a screen shot:

http://homepage.mac.com/johnnyvf/picdown.jpg

3.) So then I type something along the lines of tr0d, tr1d, en0d, etc. and get this:

http://homepage.mac.com/johnnyvf/picup.jpg

Any help? I think my image might be bad (yes, it is mounted in VPC, I'm not completely stupid)


----------



## Biff (Feb 19, 2002)

Two things you need to check. Go into the settings for the PC and click on CD/DVD. Make sure "Standard IDE configuration" is unchecked. Second while installing Rhapsody you will be presented with a a list of options to choose drivers. Choose "Primary/Secondary(Dual) EIDE/ATAPI Device Controller". The CD should work now.


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 19, 2002)

Thanks biff, its installing as I type, I hope it goes through! !


----------



## Biff (Feb 19, 2002)

JohnnyV: When you are done please post your results.


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 19, 2002)

Well, everything was going fine. Then it decided it needed to prepare the disk for Rhapsody, everything ground to a halt!
I'm stuck here:
forever! 

I let it sit like that for about 45 minutes, and still that. I think it might be something to do with virtual pc confused: ) and the disk. Someone mentioned something about the dynamic scaling or whatnot, I looked around and didn't see any options about it in VPC, but I don't use it that much so it might have been overlooked.
I also tried messing with partitions, sizes, and complete erase, but all was a no go

Once again, Any Help?

Thanks Everyone, Don't know what I would do without you


----------



## RacerX (Feb 19, 2002)

First lets make a new _image_, you won't need more than 1 or 2 GB (it can be Windows 95/98), this is what the create image part of the setup looks like.


----------



## RacerX (Feb 19, 2002)

It is very hard to find good documentation on OPENSTEP on the web these days, but here is a good book for beginners of both OPENSTEP and Rhapsody (and there is some interesting stuff for Mac OS X users also).

ftp://192.18.99.138/802-2102/802-2102.pdf


----------



## fiznutz (Feb 21, 2002)

ok can someone please clarify a thing for me 

1.Is DR2 a ppc/intel version or are there 2 separate disks?


----------



## Biff (Feb 21, 2002)

There are two seperate disks. One for intel and one for PPC.


----------



## Biff (Feb 21, 2002)

Finally I can play my favourite NeXT App on my iBook....


----------



## stephanec (Feb 21, 2002)

Does anyone know what the req's are for Rhapsody for a PC. What speed processor / ram do you need to run it. I have a whole bunch of shitty pc's and i was wondering if i could run Rhapsody on em.


----------



## ulrik (Feb 21, 2002)

a completely different story:

anybody managed to install Mandrake Linux 8.1 on VirtualPC? I always get a "unable to find HDList" in the installer. I wanted to testdrive this Linux. I tested SuSE and Redhat, and Redhat clearly rules, but I red some interesting things about the Mandrake distribution but I can't find an old PC for it at the moment....


----------



## RacerX (Feb 21, 2002)

I'm sure Apple would want you to use the fastest system you could (they recommend a Pentium 200 as a low end), but as long as you have the hardware that matches the drivers on the configuration list, I'd say anything with a Pentium 133 and 32 MB of RAM should work (I have been able to watch Quicktime movies and play Doom with no problems at that speed, but more RAM helps).

For Rhapsody for PPC, 604/604e at 132 or higher, 32 MB (64 MB if you plan on using Blue Box allot) of RAM. A stock 8600 would be a good system to play with. Also it was designed to run on PowerBooks (3400 and 2400), but you just can't use Blue Box in those cases, (also 800 x 600 is a little small for Rhapsody, my ThinkPad displays 1024 x 768 and it feels like Mac OS 9 at 800 x 600).

Also, if you can find the complete set of CDs (Rhapsody DR2 for PC, Rhapsody DR2 for PPC, and Yellow Box), you can run Yellow Box in Windows 95 or NT 4.0, which isn't that bad... for Windows that is.


----------



## Biff (Feb 22, 2002)

What is Yellow Box?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 22, 2002)

Yellow box was a compatibility layer for the x86 architecture much like classic is a compatibility layer for classic.

or was that red box ? 

I knew there were 2 boxes

Red -
Yello -
Blue - MacOS compatibility

Yellow and Red have to do with windows and Openstep respectivelly...hmmm seems like I solved the mystery...

am I right racer ?   -- you are the authority on this lol.


Admiral


----------



## RacerX (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah, that is pretty much it. I would say that Yellow Box and OpenStep are very much like Java in that they are runtime environments (in fact the OpenStep runtime environment was developed by both Sun and NeXT at about the same time as Java).

_*NOTE:* I know this is some what confusing, but there are a number of products that are called OpenStep. There is _OPENSTEP for Mach_ which is an operating system for Intel, SPARC,  PA-RISC, and 68040 systems. There is _OpenStep Solaris_ which was a replacement for CDE on Solaris 2.4-2.6 systems. And lastly, there is _OpenStep Enterprise_ which is a runtime environment for Windows and Solaris._


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 23, 2002)

Got it all up and running!! Put together a little iPhoto site showing a few of the steps going through the installation and set-up. 

Rhapsody Album 

Enjoy


----------



## RacerX (Feb 24, 2002)

Congratulations JohnnyV! It looks great. It is actually a great learning platform because it still feels some much more like home than any other non-Classic OS. I learned allot about Apache on it and use the desktop installation as a test web server for every site I work on (so I can see what the site would look like on other systems on my network here at home before going live with them on the internet).

Hopefully we are going to see some more people with installations of Rhapsody, OPENSTEP or NEXTSTEP in the coming days.


----------



## Biff (Feb 24, 2002)

That won't happen unless we can get the disk images out to people.


----------



## RacerX (Feb 24, 2002)

I don't know, there is something to be said for owning the actual disks. And in the case of OPENSTEP/NEXTSTEP, that is still very much possible. I, personally, want to have the actual disks for my collection.

There is a guy on _ebay_ that has been selling NEXTSTEP 3.3 and OPENSTEP 4.2  (both with the Y2K patches from Apple) for a couple years now. And Rob Blessin of Black Hole, Inc. (at http://www.blackholeinc.com/ ) still sells not only the software but hardware as well. I don't mind people get this stuff off the internet, but considering that Bob makes a living at this and has done a ton to keep OPENSTEP/NEXTSTEP alive, I would rather people support the few place that still provide solutions in this area.

Here is a couple from my collection.


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 24, 2002)

I also an OpenStep 4.2 VPC disk image that I got from some one Haven't had time to play with it much, but doesn't anyone know if there is a way to copy it to a real PC Harddrive?  I hope to soon get a PC for running Rhapsody and Linux, but I would like to put openstep on it too.


----------



## ablack6596 (Feb 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyV _
> *I also an OpenStep 4.2 VPC disk image that I got from some one Haven't had time to play with it much, but doesn't anyone know if there is a way to copy it to a real PC Harddrive?  I hope to soon get a PC for running Rhapsody and Linux, but I would like to put openstep on it too. *


Could you maybe give it to me??


----------



## theCaptain (Feb 24, 2002)

Hey JohnnyV I would really appreciate a copy too or a direction as to where I could find it, I have been trying to find it everywhere.  I have looked on Carracho, Hotline, and all over the internet.

RacerX, I would agree that its really nice to have an orriginal disc, but dont you think its kind of rediculous to pay 300 dollars for software that is over 5 years old and will not be recieving any updates.  I understand that it is a collectable, but for those of us who just want the software I think it should be provided more widespred for free.  I do understand where your coming from however.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 24, 2002)

I once gave my VPC  OpenStep image to some company that had problems installing their OpenStep on VPC   It was right before a macworld and they seemed on edge that they couldn't demo some stuff... I am not sure if I believe them but I gave it to them  lol.  Even on a T1 connection (both sides being T1) it still took several hours to upload it to their FTP. and it was zipped too


----------



## RacerX (Feb 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theCaptain _
> *RacerX, I would agree that its really nice to have an orriginal disc, but dont you think its kind of rediculous to pay 300 dollars for software that is over 5 years old and will not be recieving any updates.  I understand that it is a collectable, but for those of us who just want the software I think it should be provided more widespred for free.  I do understand where your coming from however. *



I don't know, $300 is not an unfair price considering that the software is still considered an enterprise solution (for those who don't want to pay Apple thousands of dollars for basically the same thing), and that the User CD was originally $799 and the Developers CD was $4999. I think it sounds like a deal, but I went with ebay and paid about $120 for OPENSTEP 4.2 User/Dev, $75 for OPENSTEP 4.1 User/Dev, and $100 for NEXTSTEP 3.3 User/Dev. And about $150 for all three Rhapsody DR2 CDs (PPC, Intel, and Yellow Box) on ebay. If it is important enough to someone (like it was to me) then you can always find a way.

It was very important to me, and this can be seen in the fact that I have collected a large amount of software for all versions of this OS leading up to and including Rhapsody just so that these would be complete working environments for me. In the field I carry no other computer with me other than my Rhapsody ThinkPad which has no other operating system on it other than Rhapsody. It has to have all the information I need when I need it for anything I am working on, and it has to be my only source of entertainment when I have to sit and watch installations and file transfers for hours on site. I spend as much time in Rhapsody on a daily basis as most people spend on their computers each day.

So no I don't mind people getting it for free (specially if they have no real need for it), but when they start to complain when they can't _get_ something for free or what they get for free doesn't work right... that is a little on the strange side if you ask me. If I downloaded Photoshop off the internet, I don't think I would have any right to complain to Adobe if it is not working all that great or I don't get any support from Adobe. Apple was providing support for NEXTSTEP/OPENSTEP through their Enterprise site ( http://www.apple.com/enterprise/ ) up until about a year or so ago (because Apple continued to sell OPENSTEP for a few years after they had acquired NeXT). I would also love if Appleshare IP 6.0 (which doesn't work on anything past Mac OS 8.1 and was still being sold at the say time as Apple was selling OPENSTEP 4.2) was free, it makes a great server and would be perfect for many of my clients... but some how I don't think that is going to happen anytime soon. For me, I have gotten may times my moneys worth out of NEXTSTEP/OPENSTEP/Rhapsody, so I didn't mind paying what I paid (and would do it again if I had to do over).

I am always happy to see people have fun in an environment which I have come to call home, and I am happy to try and help with any problems they may have, but seeing as this is not yet a _dead_ platform (and thanks to Apple, may not be for quite some time), if you plan on more than visiting, consider acquiring the actual media. I know most of you are not going to take the time to find out how to do some of the small (but important) things like installing fonts or adding icons to folders or installing apps that require an installer, and so this is not going to be anything more than a toy to you. I have worked with web developers who made Mac OS X Server 1.x their work environment and they required help from someone who also lived in that environment to help them when they had problems. And many people are still using Mac OS X Server 1.x as their primary server which is hardly more than Rhapsody DR2 with a few GUI Server apps added on. That OS only stopped shipping within the last year, and is still being supported by Apple. Considering that these people paid $499 for an operating system that you guys are getting for free (and I got for about $150), I don't see where we can complain that much. You have to remember that from the release of Rhapsody DR2 in 1998 to when Apple stopped shipping Mac OS X Server 1.2 in 2001 very little about that operating system changed. More importantly, many of the solutions that applied to OPENSTEP still applied to Rhapsody/Mac OS X Server 1.x. Given that, I don't think I could personally support the _widespred for free_ idea... except maybe for the BeOS.


----------



## RacerX (Feb 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyV _
> *I hope to soon get a PC for running Rhapsody and Linux, but I would like to put openstep on it too.  *



Actually, I think I rember Apple saying something about the fact that you couldn't have both Rhapsody and OPENSTEP on the same system (something about file systems conflicting as I recall). You could do a swap of different drives with different operating systems on them.


----------



## theCaptain (Feb 24, 2002)

What can I say RacerX, you have enlightened me about this operating sytem.  All of your points are valid and you are clearly an expert.  What you say makes a lot of sense, and I think I agree with you now.  Thank you for clarifying things Racer.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 24, 2002)

speaking of Be....I would love it if palm spared the engineers to make upgrades to it...I dont want it to diiiiiieeeeee!


----------



## theCaptain (Feb 24, 2002)

At the bottom of my screen  it says Completed Copying Files, nothing is happening.  What do I do now?

Thank You for your assistance


----------



## RacerX (Feb 24, 2002)

Is this the screen you get?


----------



## theCaptain (Feb 25, 2002)

On mine it just says "Copying of Files Completed" with nothing under that.  The system just  appears to be stalled.  Im afraid if I take out the Cd, the installation will not finish.
Any suggestions?


----------



## RacerX (Feb 25, 2002)

I would try re-starting with the CD in, but the floppy out to see if the drive is now bootable. If it is, the second half of the installation should start up. Other wise you may need to start over (but I believe the _Copying of Files Completed_ is the important part though).


----------



## theCaptain (Feb 25, 2002)

I tried to restart with just the Cd in but it says, "Boot: Cannot find $LBL" and just keeps saying that.  This is the second time I have tried to install.


----------



## RacerX (Feb 25, 2002)

Okay, that is now a little beyond what I've seen before. Let me do some checking in some of the Rhapsody mailing lists I have to see if this has happen to others and maybe how to get around it.


----------



## theCaptain (Feb 26, 2002)

Thanks Racer, you are great!!


----------



## bookem (Feb 26, 2002)

I seem to be getting the same kernel panic as other people with the image from 'that' Carracho server.  It happens on VPC4 in OS9 also, and on a real PC, which according to Apple's specs should run it fine.  

I saw this image on that server quite some time ago, and it was marked as damaged, and there were no boot disks.  I was wondering if they definately are the rightboot disks, and if the cd image is actually corrupt, or something like that.

has anyone gotten it running with a 600Mb toas image that was stuffed to 254.9Mb that they got from carracho?  I also got the boot disks from there.


----------



## theCaptain (Feb 26, 2002)

I have the same 600mb Toast image as everyone else, Racer pointed out that it is Rhapsody DR 1 even if the image is labled DR 2.  Racer pointed out the DR 2 image is somewhere around 420mb or so.  I will be picking it up tonight so I will up it to a Carracho sercver.


----------



## bookem (Feb 26, 2002)

I somehow managed to invert what racerx said.  Maybe I should get some sleep


----------



## bookem (Feb 27, 2002)

I started installing OpenStep 4.2 at 9:30 this morning.  10 hours 10 minutes later, I get the restarting computer screen.  That's all it's done all day!!  It had to sit on the front seat of my car running off the battery for a hour while I drove home!!

6 minutes to boot up?  Why is VPC so horrible in OSX???


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 27, 2002)

> Why is VPC so horrible in OSX???



VPC takes up much processor time!! It tends to run slower on OS X because of the way OS X assigns each application processor time.  OS X will give an application only so much processor time then switch to another task to keeps things running quicker.  VPC is emulating another PC which requires virtually 100% of the processor.  To improve speed make sure you have the latest updates (both OS X and VPC), and that you have no other applications running (especially iTunes, Mail, and AOL instant messenger!!).  You may also want to quit the finder, although that shouldn't be necessary. 

Correct Me If I'm Wrong On Anything


----------



## RacerX (Feb 27, 2002)

I've been using _Nicer_ to up the niceness of VPC5, it make it run almost as good as in Mac OS 9 (and my processor is only a G3/350). What I do is start VPC without starting an environment, start _Nicer_ and increase that niceness of VPC, quit out of _Nicer_ and open up an environment (in the image attached below I'm running NEXTSTEP 3.3 without any problems).

Also to answer another question in another thread... all of my VPC environments are on my third partition, and when I was using an 8500 (with a G3/500) that had two drives I always kept my VPC images on the second (non-startup) drive.


----------



## sveijk (Feb 27, 2002)

So I'm a bit lost at this point. Has anybody identified a source for a DR2 Intel image? I found one listed on hotline, but can't download it (error unknown). I would really like to run this.


----------



## StarBuck (Mar 4, 2002)

Ok a quick note for tonight I have DR1 installed here is  a quick pic of it instaling.

I found the floppy boot images on os6 (carracho server) installed no problems just booting now : )


----------



## RacerX (Mar 4, 2002)

Looks cool! More Pics please.


----------



## StarBuck (Mar 5, 2002)

DR1 Starts booting and sits and sits at this screen : (

Any ideas network error


----------



## RacerX (Mar 5, 2002)

Try restarting. when you get the Rhapsody text boot screen (and it gives you 10 sec to make changes) type *?*, and then type *config=Default*, this lets you get around the loading of NetInfo and other services. Then go to the configuration app and uninstall the driver for networking.

A second possibility would be to try it in Mac OS 9 (because VPC5 has some issues with networking in Mac OS X).

Hope that helps.


----------



## StarBuck (Mar 5, 2002)

Thanks for the tip RacerX  tried that now I get this error see enclosed pic.

Ok I think I know what it is I select a random ethernet card in the setup assistant.

Is their anyway to rerun the setup without reinstalling everything again?

I have also tried running VPC under 9 Big difference in speed I have a dual 1 GIG tried using the nice command but its like comparing chalk and cheese.


----------



## kommakazi (Mar 7, 2002)

I just read this thread all tonight I find it quite interesting. I would like to obtain a copy of Rhapsody to run on some of my old PC's I have sitting around and purge the evil that is windows. Nobody has yet posted any Carracho or Hotline server addresses that I noticed, if you could I would really appreciate it!

One more thing, this goes way back to where people made timelines of the OS, isn't A/UX relevant to any of it at all? For those of you unfamiliar with it is was basically like Mac OS X just with System 7 and Apple's version of UNIX knit together into one OS, A/UX (Apple UNIX). It only runs on a few select machines (namely some workgroup servers, quadras, and some in the Mac II series). It works strikingly similar to OS X, but on 68k machines! It has very little practical use anymore but is fun to tinker with for hobbyist purposes.

If anyone is interested, I ran across a ftp with A/UX 3.0.1 full install and 3.1 update CD images. You can find them here: ftp://ftp.geo.tu-freiberg.de
Web resources for A/UX are even more scarce than those for Rhapsody, I've only managed to find these few relatively useful sites:
http://ftp.mayn.de/pub/apple/apple_unix/homepage.html
http://www.nleymann.de/appleAUX/AppleAUXMain.htm
http://www.unixhq.org/au-x.shtml
http://www.mactech.com/articles/develop/issue_08/064-078_Morley.html

Enjoy!


----------



## RacerX (Mar 7, 2002)

StarBuck: I'm not sure where you would go with it from there. On every system I have worked with from NEXTSTEP 3.0 to Rhapsody 5.1, that command would at least get you into your system in default mode to change hardware settings.

kommakazi: Cool links, I love my A/UX system (a Quadra 700), and have had some great fun with it. The reason that I didn't include it in the short OS family tree I did was that I was only looking at the NeXT OS/Apple OS through to the last version Apple released (Rhapsody 5.6). A/UX was a unique project that was ahead of it's time. When Apple started using PPC systems, the cost of porting A/UX was too high for the amount of people using it. So what Apple did was they dropped A/UX and started to use AIX for their high end servers (with the Macintosh Application Environment, aka MAE, to run Mac apps on an AIX system). After that, A/UX didn't play a part in the Mac OS (sadly, because that was a ton of good info and research lost). 

We have had some A/UX threads which I have posted some images, but I'll post this one over again.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 7, 2002)

ooooooo 
so did AIX work on IBM PPCs or Mac PPCs ?!


Admiral


----------



## RacerX (Mar 7, 2002)

AIX would only run on the Apple Workgroup Servers (500 and 700 as I recall) which would not run any verson of the Mac OS. So these were PPC systems from Apple that were almost the same as the PPC systems from IBM. So no, other than the Workgroup Servers, AIX won't run on any other Apple PPC system.


----------



## Biff (Mar 7, 2002)

I was finally able to get Rhapsody to install  

Sorry for the crummy screenshot.


----------



## RacerX (Mar 7, 2002)

Here is my favorite system (the one that goes with me everywhere).


----------



## Biff (Mar 8, 2002)

I wish we could tear off the menu bar in OS X like you can in Rhapsody. That would be so neat.


----------

